# Why can't they use bumpers at hunt tests!



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

And if they'd only use tennis balls for the retrieves in obedience, we'd have all the open exercises mastered too! LOL. Oh the rule changes we could make.... BJ


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Apparently I got my wires crossed!
I went to Dianes at 1P and found no one there but Diane and LeRoy. They told me that I was late but were gracious enough to set up the same marks. Wow, they were nice and challenging. Rooster did well.
We set up a double (with a diversion) and then a blind for Amber. Handler error led the dog to stumble on the hot blind. Ooops. She handled nicely to the mark. Sometimes you just do the best with the oops you already made.
We then set up a triple for Amber. She saw marks one and three, but missed number two. SHe picked up the marks she saw then handled fairly well the the number two mark. We then ran two blinds through the previous marks. All the birds came home.

Sorry Laura for missing the event. No excuses, just complete screw up on my part.

Glad Dooley did so well for you. Diane even said he did well. Let's get that dog through FF and into a HT.
Hand


----------

